# Legalization Of Marijuana



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

What do you think? My vote is yes it should.

doesnt matter which country your from, this is just a general question, no specific country


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

100% absolutely.

Why in hell anybody would say "no" is beyond me, unless it's simply out of sheer ignorance.

Personally though, I really don't care.
I have an awesome hook-up and don't give a rat's ass about the law anyway.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol breaking the law, breaking the law.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Voted yes.

However USA gov. would never allow it.

I remember when during President Vicente Fox Admin. The mexican congress wanted to legalize that one individual was allow to carry a certain amount of drugs with him (don't exactly remember the ammount).

The law had just been aproved and then Condoleeza Rice made a blitztrip to Mexico to have a polite chattering with President Fox and litterally ordered him not to set that law to effect.

As quietly as they could, mexican politicians obeyed their boss' request and that law never got into effect. Inside the world of politics nobody mentioned anything, even mexican mass media kept quiet about this fact, I remember pretty well how some radio news comentators that I frequently listen to, were following this legalization drug process quite closely an after Condoleeza trip they shut the fck up and didn't comment details of how and why the law wasnt put to effect, everything was handled with extreme discretion, few people new about the whole thing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Make it legal, then people with anxiety issues (cough.....ICEE...cough) can just grow their own or have much easier access to it. If your opposed to Marijuana use and legalization in today's day and age your probably one of the following :

1) 1950s Sailor

2) Sheltered / Christian Folk

3) armac

4) Mexican Cartel or Other Big Time Dealer whos profits would be at risk if it were legalized

I was approached by number 2 maybe a few weeks ago. Some old lady probably in her early 40s out for a stroll with her golden retriever told us to get out of the park with the reefer or she is calling the cops because it is illegal. I pulled out my 9mm Glock and pointed it at her face and told that bitch to keep moving.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Way to put those old "early 40-somethings" in their place!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It has to be legal !

I heard that California is getting a referendum in November, in which people will be asked about legalization of the drug.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread rocks. I have always been more of a cocaine or meth guy, but hey if weed is becoming more accepted who says the powdered stuff wont be next. I am waiting for the day I can have a fresh hit of meth while picking my son up from pre-school.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> This thread rocks. *I have always been more of a cocaine or meth guy*, but hey if weed is becoming more accepted who says the powdered stuff wont be next. I am waiting for the day I can have a fresh hit of meth while picking my son up from pre-school.


Mmmmmhh. That explains the whole thing.

I guess Im just ol' fashion I have always just stayed into booze!!!.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its not legal?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Murphy- hot pic... funny that after all the weed references she's smoking a cigar.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt thats supposed to be a cigar.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So what happened to that pic?
There wasn't any nipple showing, and it was a cartoon...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

reminds me of the south park episode on legal weed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


"Dumb down?"

How do ya figure?
I smoke weed and have a certified IQ of 146.








In fact, most people I know that smoke weed are very intelligent and successful.

Now go to any tavern or liquor store, however, and you'll see loser after loser walkin' in the door.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

It is because alcohol is socially accepted and more common than weed.

Sir Winston Churchill and E. Hemingway were deeply into booze and were no loosers....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh, of course not everybody who drinks is a loser. 
There are shitloads of genius alcoholics.

I was simply trying to make the point that pot doesn't make a person stupid.
(For that matter, nor does it make a person aggressive, hungover, abusive, etc. like alcohol does...)

I have nothing against drinking or people who drink.
I've certainly done my share!
(Although those days are over thank god... and I've never felt better...)


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^ hahahaha.... Points of view vary from culture to cuture and from time to time.

For example not long ago weed was seen in Mexico as a drug that was commonly used only for the lowest social classes, the underdogs that had nothing to loose and their only pleasure in life was to smoke that sh*t.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I voted yes but lets say it does become 100% legal, most work places will still look down on it and require a piss test.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> This thread rocks. *I have always been more of a cocaine or meth guy*, but hey if weed is becoming more accepted who says the powdered stuff wont be next. I am waiting for the day I can have a fresh hit of meth while picking my son up from pre-school.


Mmmmmhh. That explains the whole thing.

I guess Im just ol' fashion I have always just stayed into booze!!!.









[/quote]
Same here, I also find it very unattractive when a woman smokes dope, no matter how hot they are - I broke up with my last girl because she was a heavy pothead


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll take a pothead girl over a drunk chick


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

depends how big her boobs are...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


"Dumb down?"

How do ya figure?
I smoke weed and have a certified IQ of 146.








In fact, most people I know that smoke weed are very intelligent and successful.

Now go to any tavern or liquor store, however, and you'll see loser after loser walkin' in the door.
[/quote]

I never said everybody that uses it are stupid. The underlined part was my point. Im not talking about you nor the people you hang out with, im talking about the stoners and alchoholics that evenetually just become a drain on society as they contribute little to nothing


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

r1dermon said:


> depends how big her boobs are...


or how fat her ass is...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


"Dumb down?"

How do ya figure?
I smoke weed and have a certified IQ of 146.








In fact, most people I know that smoke weed are very intelligent and successful.

Now go to any tavern or liquor store, however, and you'll see loser after loser walkin' in the door.
[/quote]

I never said everybody that uses it are stupid. The underlined part was my point. Im not talking about you nor the people you hang out with, im talking about the stoners and alchoholics that evenetually just become a drain on society as they contribute little to nothing
[/quote]

i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know has at least had a job in some capacity...which is more than i can say about some other people...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I'll take a pothead girl over a drunk chick


Agreed, I've met chicks that I wouldnt have had a clue that she was a pothead if she didnt actually tell me so.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


"Dumb down?"

How do ya figure?
I smoke weed and have a certified IQ of 146.








In fact, most people I know that smoke weed are very intelligent and successful.

Now go to any tavern or liquor store, however, and you'll see loser after loser walkin' in the door.
[/quote]

I never said everybody that uses it are stupid. The underlined part was my point. Im not talking about you nor the people you hang out with, im talking about the stoners and alchoholics that evenetually just become a drain on society as they contribute little to nothing
[/quote]

I'm totally with ya man...
It's the individual, not the substance.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Potheads are a different breed. I hung out with one of my old friends out of no where who is a chronic, I swear the weed has fried his brain. He calls me out of no where and asks if I want to burn and grab some 40s and drive around the city. I said sure no problem. As soon as I step in the car he says he urgently needs to do something before we go grab beer.

He had to go out to some conservation area that's 40 mins away and return a rock that he took because it apparently was giving him bad luck.







We drove out to the backwoods just so he could put back some rock that he thought was cool that he picked up few weeks ago because it apparently was ruining his streak at poker.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


"Dumb down?"

How do ya figure?
I smoke weed and have a certified IQ of 146.








In fact, most people I know that smoke weed are very intelligent and successful.

Now go to any tavern or liquor store, however, and you'll see loser after loser walkin' in the door.
[/quote]

I never said everybody that uses it are stupid. The underlined part was my point. Im not talking about you nor the people you hang out with, im talking about the stoners and alchoholics that evenetually just become a drain on society as they contribute little to nothing
[/quote]

i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know has at least had a job in some capacity...which is more than i can say about some other people...
[/quote]

i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know, only one of them has a career job, the rest are unemployed, working shitty part time jobs or are in and out of shitty jobs.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^i have seen mixed results. about half are wastes of life, the other half, like myself, have good jobs and just dabble in the arts and sciences at night and all day on the weekends. whats funny is that none of my friends can tell when i am high unless i tell them.... i just always act rediculous.

i say legalize and tax it.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

/votes yes.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nick G said:


> ^^i have seen mixed results. about half are wastes of life, the other half, like myself, have good jobs and just dabble in the arts and sciences at night and all day on the weekends. whats funny is that none of my friends can tell when i am high unless i tell them.... i just always act rediculous.
> 
> i say legalize and tax it.


I don't think that they'll ever legalize it. The goverment makes billions of dollars on court fines, locking people up and having them go into work release programs. Unless they could make more money on taxes it'll never happen


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know, only one of them has a career job, the rest are unemployed, working shitty part time jobs or are in and out of shitty jobs.


I agree. I have 10-15 family members that are all potheads and all but maybe 1 of them are unemployed or working deadend jobs. I actually avoid most family functions because when I arrive 1/2 the family is "In the Basement" most of the event, but I can't solely blame this on weed. I'm sure that they also do meth.

Being a Christian myself I will admit that my eyes have been opened a lot over the years by talking with people that smoke weed and listening to their opinions. I once saw weed as a ridiculous crazy drug. I have however met several ppl throughout life that smoked pot occasionally and seemed to do fine in life and were great to talk to. I believe that it's extremely harmful when ppl start relying on it to make it through their day. Some people take it way too far and ruin their lifes, but that goes with any type of mind altering drug.

This does not however mean that I want to see it legalized. I actually run into more trouble with alcoholics. Everyone is welcome to have their own opinions and I simply believe that it should not be legalized.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

There's a difference in being a pothead and just a recreational smoker. I know a sh*t load of people that toke up occasionally and lead successful lives. I say legalize it, let me grow my own, and enjoy my life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I am surprised more Americans aren't more vigilante about things like this - they are taking away a personal freedom because of the morals of a few. It will be legal in Canada within years.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Not to sound too "unamerican," but don't forget, yer not talkin' about a nation that's exactly "quick on the uptake."

We're still measuring things in inches, feet and yards...
The amount of waste we produce is aboslutely ridiculous...
We're spending billions of dollars in a foreign little country while our own people go to sh*t...

Most of us walk around thinking we're the coolest country in the world, meanwhile almost EVERY OTHER COUNTRY is out there shaking their heads- thinking we're a bunch of complete idiots...

I don't think Americans exactly have a track record of thinking clearly.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Not to sound too "unamerican," but don't forget, yer not talkin' about a nation that's exactly "quick on the uptake."
> 
> We're still measuring things in inches, feet and yards...
> The amount of waste we produce is aboslutely ridiculous...
> ...


DING DING DING, I agree completely.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> ^^i have seen mixed results. about half are wastes of life, the other half, like myself, have good jobs and just dabble in the arts and sciences at night and all day on the weekends. whats funny is that none of my friends can tell when i am high unless i tell them.... i just always act rediculous.
> 
> i say legalize and tax it.


I don't think that they'll ever legalize it. The goverment makes billions of dollars on court fines, locking people up and having them go into work release programs. Unless they could make more money on taxes it'll never happen
[/quote]

id like to see an analysis of the amount of money actually made with legal fees vs. the amount of money spent to deal with housing prisoners, welfare for single parent homes where the other spouse is imprisoned for marijuana, police budgets earmarked specifically for fighting it, and fighting the crime associated with its trade .... etc.

ill bet in the end, we pay more money than we make... and then take that analysis, and compare it to the projected amount of marijuana smoked that would be taxed. id say it would be, in the end, a HUGE profit for america. just like luxury tax on cigarettes and alcohol probably makes billions of dollars.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ 100% agree.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I voted no though alchohol IMO is wose then weed. The reason I voted no is there is no need to further dumb down all of society.


"Dumb down?"

How do ya figure?
I smoke weed and have a certified IQ of 146.








In fact, most people I know that smoke weed are very intelligent and successful.

Now go to any tavern or liquor store, however, and you'll see loser after loser walkin' in the door.
[/quote]

I never said everybody that uses it are stupid. The underlined part was my point. Im not talking about you nor the people you hang out with, im talking about the stoners and alchoholics that evenetually just become a drain on society as they contribute little to nothing
[/quote]

i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know has at least had a job in some capacity...which is more than i can say about some other people...
[/quote]

i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know, only one of them has a career job, the rest are unemployed, working shitty part time jobs or are in and out of shitty jobs.
[/quote]

wtf is a career job? that has nothing to do with being a pot head...i know people very close to me who own their own sizeable business and deal with high profile client's all the time...they are regular consumers of marijuana. i know other people who smoke weed and are dish washers in restaurants...there's obviously no correlation, the only similarity is they're ALL EMPLOYED! i have neighbors who are tea party activists and have been on unemployment for over a year...so much for not spreading the wealth...maybe they should take a page out of the book of my pothead friends and get a f*cking job.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

100% hell yes! My sister lives in LA and says there are more mediacal marijuana stores than convieneint and coffee shops combined. If California does pass it and make it legal I think it will spread liek a wild fire. The courts do not make a lot of mobney on marijuana charges they loose money. Its been decriminalized in several states VT being one of them. If you get busted with an ounce or less its like a $100 fine and there is no record of it. I know so many peopel that smoke it makes me think why the hell isnt it legal already? All of these peoepl have full time jobs and families. Ones even a pediatrician so yeah makes you dumb huh? The governemnt would make soo much money off the taxes they coudl probably pay off the national debt i na year. Ive asked lots of people if they would pay $20-$30 for a pack of weed as if it were the same amount as a pack of cigs. All of them say ya. As far as the drug war goes weed is a lost cause. People will never stop smoking it and half if not more of the people I know already grow it anyway. But the governemt is run by a bunch of upities and even if Cali passes the law it will get vetod or somthing.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> wtf is a career job? that has nothing to do with being a pot head...i know people very close to me who own their own sizeable business and deal with high profile client's all the time...they are regular consumers of marijuana. i know other people who smoke weed and are dish washers in restaurants...there's obviously no correlation, the only similarity is they're ALL EMPLOYED! i have neighbors who are tea party activists and have been on unemployment for over a year...so much for not spreading the wealth...maybe they should take a page out of the book of my pothead friends and get a f*cking job.


i think the bottom line is this: people are either motivated, or they arent motivated. pot changes that very little. my sister was a campaign manager for a few nj politicians, did fundraising and campaign duties like 90 hours a week.. plus she was a full time student, and she smoked like 5 times a day, beginning with when she woke up. where as my friend growing up now smokes less than her, lives in his parents house, never graduated HS or got his drivers liscense and has no job. difference being that my parenst pushed her, as well as me, to make something up ourselves... my buddys parents never cared what he did, as long as he didnt bother them.

people either have the drive to succeed or they dont.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i can honestly say that every stoner over the age of 20 that i know, only one of them has a career job, the rest are unemployed, working shitty part time jobs or are in and out of shitty jobs.


wtf is a career job? that has nothing to do with being a pot head...i know people very close to me who own their own sizeable business and deal with high profile client's all the time...they are regular consumers of marijuana. i know other people who smoke weed and are dish washers in restaurants...there's obviously no correlation, the only similarity is they're ALL EMPLOYED! i have neighbors who are tea party activists and have been on unemployment for over a year...so much for not spreading the wealth...maybe they should take a page out of the book of my pothead friends and get a f*cking job.
[/quote]

If you don't know the difference between a career and a job, then you haven't started your career. Small terms (not 100% true all the time), Career - Salary (something you do for your life). Job - Hourly

Just like you said "i can honestly say..." I just said the same thing "I can honestly say..."

I have plenty of friends who smoke, one has a career job. He's in medical equipment sales. The others are in and out of part time/hourly jobs. Stuff they don't see themselves doing for the rest of their life. Honestly I don't care if you do smoke or don't.

My original statement was just in response to your first statement regarding the other people vs stoners. I took the other people as people who like to drink. I like to drink and know plenty of drinkers who lead successful lives. Like Nick G said, it doesn't matter about smoking/drinking, it comes down to the person and their motivation/dedication/work ethic.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly my point...plenty of people have what you call "careers". i tend not to subscribe myself to the societal handcuffs of a "career". i like to brush my own path...you probably wouldn't understand...

regardless, it has nothing to do with smoking, and everything to do with goals and motivation. period. i know plenty of people who do a ton of different sh*t, some of them have 100k a year jobs, and some of them are working at mcdonalds. everyone i know who smokes however, is employed, however, everyone i know who doesn't smoke, isn't necessarily employed, or trying to be employed.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I dunno...if you feel the need to get high, that to me is a sign of your level of intelligence. If anything its a lack of self control(yea yea I'm sure some of you are saying its for relaxing). I think getting hooked on anything is bad. Not saying you have to be an idiot to be a pothead but my friends that used to abuse that stuff and quit are doing pretty well(career wise). The ones that are still doing it are going nowhere. Also, having a high paying job doesn't necessarily mean you're smart. I know lots of people who earn less than some people who I swear are mentally handicapped.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

there is a distinguishing factor between being a casual user, and being hooked though. i've never been "hooked" and i havent smoked enough weed to be a casual user tbh...so i can't comment on the addictiveness of the substance. all i know is that, i drink alcohol, i have plenty of friends who drink alcohol, my experience with alcohol is that it aids in having a fun time, but to rely on it for any other purposes other than socially, you're asking for a shitload of trouble...i'd imagine it'd be a similar scenario with any other substance which alters the mind state.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

diddye said:


> *I dunno...if you feel the need to get high, that to me is a sign of your level of intelligence. If anything its a lack of self control(yea yea I'm sure some of you are saying its for relaxing).* I think getting hooked on anything is bad. Not saying you have to be an idiot to be a pothead but my friends that used to abuse that stuff and quit are doing pretty well(career wise). The ones that are still doing it are going nowhere. Also, having a high paying job doesn't necessarily mean you're smart. I know lots of people who earn less than some people who I swear are mentally handicapped.


In regards to the part of your post that I bolded:
Very interesting perspective.
Dead wrong IMO... but "interesting."

I'm still trying to make sense of the last sentence in your post...









In complete honesty, I'd love to comment more, but it's after 8pm, I'm tired from running my two companies all day, and it's time I took a nice big hit of ganja and settle in for the evening.









Tomorrow comes early.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

it's the same thing as drinking a beer and being a full blown alcoholic..it depends on the person


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Good point.
But at least potheads don't get all stoned out of their gourd and go beat up their woman or abuse their kids like so many alcoholics do when they get liquored up...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't always drink beer, but when I do..... I beat my wife and kids savagely.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I don't always drink beer, but when I do..... I beat my wife and kids savagely.


I was hoping for a dos equis reference


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> exactly my point...plenty of people have what you call "careers". i tend not to subscribe myself to the societal handcuffs of a "career". *i like to brush my own path...you probably wouldn't understand...*
> regardless, it has nothing to do with smoking, and everything to do with goals and motivation. period. i know plenty of people who do a ton of different sh*t, some of them have 100k a year jobs, and some of them are working at mcdonalds. everyone i know who smokes however, is employed, however, everyone i know who doesn't smoke, isn't necessarily employed, or trying to be employed.


LOL

Sorry, I had to just bold that saying. Yes I've worked shitty jobs, part time jobs, everything, went to school, got an education, had multiple jobs the entire time just to remind me of what I could be doing if it wasn't for school. I'm not saying you have to go to college to get a good job, I'm just saying what worked for me to get through college was working crappy part time jobs, helped me stay motivated. You probably wouldn't understand.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Judging from the poll results, legalization of merrawanna (







)FTW!!...





















...but seriously, there are both good and valid points on both sides of this argument...I'm honestly nuetral on this matter...but I think Sean (cluster-one) hit the nail on the head...There is a certain segment of the population out there that thinks if marijuana were to be legalized it would create a nation of losers, potheads, burnt out hippies and hence our moral values, ethics, and the very fabric of our society would decay and this would lead to chaos and confusion and the nation would go to sh*t...Of'course I think that is indeed a bit of an exaggeration (truth be told, we are already 75% there, anyhow) because no one can force you to do anything you don't want to do yourself...As Dave said, a majority of the potheads that I know are indeed employeed and have decent jobs and are for the most part, self-sufficient...Sure a handfull of them are losers, unemployeed, and basically no good bums, but hell you can say that for people that are alcholics and even a good segment of sober people for that matter!..you know the ones that take advantage of the "system" and live on welfare, and other people's taxes...(different story for a different time, but nonetheless, a point worth mentioning as it pertains to this subject)...Now on crack and meth, and other hardcore sh*t..that is where I draw the line!...no and's, if's, or but's about it when it comes to that garbage!...but smokin' a little tree now and then never hurt anyone...Like i've said numerous times on other posts (halfway jestin'..







)...Nothing beats a ribeye steak on the grill, drinking a few cold ones, and burning a little tree!!...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...i went to college as well...had a bunch of part time jobs...got a degree...you know how it goes. unfortunately a college degree doesn't do nearly as much as military experience in becoming a cop or CO at a jail. criminal justice degree-shyt. dont tell me if something better came along you wouldn't jump on it. a career is just the end of your ambition to me. it signifies the acceptance that you are now going to stop aspiring to do anything greater with yourself, assumably because you're content to live where you're at in life. i dont follow that mind-set.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Da said:


> valid points on both sides of this argument...


i have yet to see a legit argument against it. by legit i mean, not rooted in someones beliefs.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Legal or not I will smoke weed everyday till I don't enjoy it anymore (probably never)

Some people drink coffee some people drink beer and liquor I smoke blunts



Nick G said:


> valid points on both sides of this argument...


i have yet to see a legit argument against it. by legit i mean, not rooted in someones beliefs.
[/quote]
The only thing holding back full legalization is the moral code that drugs are bad


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

in a free society you should be able to do as you please, as long as you are not harming anyone else in that process. the drug war is a failure as people use drugs regardless of the law. we should focus on prevention and education, instead of fear and imprisonment. i think pot should be treated as alcohol- legalized, taxed, and sold through regulated a business w/ a license to sell the product; this way it is better kept out of the hands of children.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> in a free society you should be able to do as you please, as long as you are not harming anyone else in that process. the drug war is a failure as people use drugs regardless of the law. we should focus on prevention and education, instead of fear and imprisonment. i think pot should be treated as alcohol- legalized, taxed, and sold through regulated a business w/ a license to sell the product; this way it is better kept out of the hands of children.


^^^^I fully agree.

As a mattrer of fact selling weapons is far worse than selling dope. The only thing that makes selling guns "legal" and selling dope illegal is named Uncle Sam.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> in a free society you should be able to do as you please, as long as the government is making money.


fixed


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yes and tax the hell out of it along with alcohol and tobacco...sounds like a good way to pay for Obama-care and other welfare programs.

did not read the whole thread.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nick G said:


> valid points on both sides of this argument...


i have yet to see a legit argument against it. by legit i mean, not rooted in someones beliefs.
[/quote]

To be honest, I don't think there is anything anybody can say to make you change your mind especially since you use it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

37-8...hmm, i wonder if that would pass in obamas administration?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well we need to take into acct that most here are younger. Voters are typically older. Hence why it didn't pass last time in California.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... that's just even more reason for the 18 year olds to get out there and vote! Get the ancient minds out of office.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

it's amazing what kind of legislation would pass if young people actually started voting. There's no reason to not legalize Marijuana if you take out the stupid bible thumping views and just use common sense. Cigarettes are worse for you and more addictive, alcohol makes you do more stupid sh*t and you can technically OD on it. Those are both legal.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boobah said:


> it's amazing what kind of legislation would pass if young people actually started voting. There's no reason to not legalize Marijuana if you take out the stupid bible thumping views and just use common sense. Cigarettes are worse for you and more addictive, alcohol makes you do more stupid sh*t and you can technically OD on it. Those are both legal.


Not only that, but the bible contains no references to marijuana... pro or con.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually Genesis 1:12 And the earth brought forth grass, and herb yielding seed after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good.

That can very well include marijuana.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Good point.

Although I am convinced that the bible is a bunch of superstitous nonsense written by a bunch of ignorant people who still thought the world was flat. For the contents of such a ridicuous work of fiction to play a part in the modern world is an absurdity.

Might as well make major legislative decisions based on what a deck of tarot cards says, or by the leaves left in the bottom of a cup of tea.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Good point.
> 
> Although I am convinced that the bible is a bunch of superstitous nonsense written by a bunch of ignorant people who still thought the world was flat. For the contents of such a ridicuous work of fiction to play a part in the modern world is an absurdity.
> 
> Might as well make major legislative decisions based on what a deck of tarot cards says, or by the leaves left in the bottom of a cup of tea.


QFT


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> yeah...i went to college as well...had a bunch of part time jobs...got a degree...you know how it goes. unfortunately a college degree doesn't do nearly as much as military experience in becoming a cop or CO at a jail. criminal justice degree-shyt. dont tell me if something better came along you wouldn't jump on it. a career is just the end of your ambition to me. it signifies the acceptance that you are now going to stop aspiring to do anything greater with yourself, assumably because you're content to live where you're at in life. i dont follow that mind-set.


Yes some degrees are worthless, I know that. I actually went into a field I enjoy and have enjoyed since junior high. Huge computer nerd back in the day, now I help design, plan, build computer systems/applications for a company. I actually enjoy what I do and haven't lost "ambition" as you think I have. Yes I work for a company, but at the same time I keep working my way up to what I want to be. I'm already the youngest person doing what I do by 10-15 years and my last promotion I got was in December where I took a position where minimum requirements I "didn't meet due to amount of years in position" but because my experience and work was good, I beat out other candidates who could have been my parents.

I guess I just lost my ambition as you say. If I lost my amibition I wouldn't be getting software certifications nor be looking into MBA programs.

But anyways, enough of me and you, back on topic.

Personally I'm not for it or against it, I'm pretty neutral. There are some positives and negatives in my opinion.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Stupidest thread ever... No it shouldnt be legal, It makes people have less control. Its stupid and there is no need for it. Unless your a depressed p*ssy. Enough said about marijuana and depression, its in your head you think you need it...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Stupidest thread ever... No it shouldnt be legal, It makes people have less control. Its stupid and there is no need for it. Unless your a depressed p*ssy. Enough said about marijuana and depression, its in your head you think you need it...


i hope you realize that depression is a serious mental health condition, and that generalizing about it in the way you have makes you look like one of the biggest pieces of sh*t on earth. you're free to have an opinion, but please dont perpetrate such a hateful, ignorant comment, because at the end of the day, you're the one that looks like a dumbass.

and back, i really could give a sh*t where you're at, my brother has a HS diploma making 6 figures doing software engineering, so really, YOUR degree is a worthless piece of sh*t as well...my degree is marketable, just the way the industry works up here in MA that gives preference to a certain group of people over all others.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Well sorry I had to put it like that but marijuana isnt needed to help for depression, there are plenty of legal drugs that are formulated for the exact purpose. Marijuana makes a person less control and do different things. The only reason people like it is to get that high, There plenty of things you can do to lessen your depression without have to use drugs. Get high on life.









and again Im truly sorry about saying that about depression, I believe its in your head, If you want to get passed it you can, or you can moap around about how bad you have it when about a trillion people have it worse. Depression is a mental state of mind that can be changed if you are willing to. I've only lived 16 years and had many obstacles with losing uncles, mom with cancer, losing grandparents and you just need to keep thinking positive about how good you have it. Thats my imput on depression.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

marijuana isn't perscribed predominantly for depression. mainly it's to stimulate hunger in cancer/hiv patients. it's also an analgesic in terminal patients who just need (and should be able to) chill out while they await death. it's also been shown to have a positive effect on brain cancer patients, in-fact, it's promising that THC could be a gateway to a cure for brain cancer...so i'd say it's hardly useless...it's been shown to have actually a surprising number of medical benefits, without a lot of side effects. there are several reasons not to legalize it...because pharma companies can make so much money off of it (and they basically run the FDA, which regulates the drugs), and because the government makes a ton of money off of having it illegal.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Agreed, Many many benefits for medical reasons. But its no medical that bothers me, Its when the two kids down the road blaze it up and get in there car and go hit the town. Its absouletly ridiculous how readily availible it is to anyone if they want it. Highschool is just packed with kids coming in high to class and such. No doubt it has many good medical benefits, But most people want it legalized so they can go suck the bong in the basement.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you ever notice how when you ban something, it becomes more desireable? it also, simultaneously, becomes more available to people that it otherwise shouldn't be...

take guns for instance...many places guns are banned. funny story actually, i know a kid who's done hard time for brandishing and discharging a firearm, as well as a sleuth of other felonies here in the great state of MA...he got out of a 3 year stay in the clink, so one night im at his house, in the back yard, with a fire going, just chilling out...he pulls out a f*cking desert eagle. a legit DE .50AE. locked and loaded...how the f*ck did he get that sh*t? he tells me a knows a guy who comes through with all kinds of sh*t every week...and here i am, i have to pay 200 bucks for a 5hr class, and a license to carry, then i have to wait 2 months, AND i can be denied arbitrarily by the police chief, then i have to buy a compliant handgun (which there aint many in MA). and this punk ass can go to a street corner and get a bigass gun like that no questions asked, probably paid a lot less than retail as well...THAT's what happens when you restrict something sooo much. you create an illegal black market that you CANT regulate.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

this a free country- as long as an individual is not harming someone, driving impaired, neglecting a child, or disturbing the peace they should be able to do as they please. its not my business if my neighbor has 5 drinks every night after work, nor more is it my business if he smokes 2 joints every night.

the drug war doesn't work, and it empowers multi-billion crime syndicates like the mexican drug cartels/los zetas. i'd rather have a spike in drug use in this country, work on education and prevention, over having narco-terrorist at our backdoor. if pot or any other drugs are legalized, they are put into the free market; legal corporations will take over its production/distribution/sales. bye bye drug cartels; they won't have drugs to profit on anymore so they'll resort to kidnapping and ransoms, which will exterminate those kind of people faster anyway, but means of public outrage. you don't see anyone being killed over cases of booze anymore as they were during alcohol prohibition, & thats bc alcohol prohibition is over, because it failed just like the current drug prohibition. when highly profitable products enter the black market, a presumed externality will be an association of violence related with those products. so why not legalize these products and take the financial power away from the drug cartels? can anyone honestly say if drugs were legalized tomorrow they'd throw in the towel, quit working and do drugs all day? nonsense. i would continue to wake up every morning go to work, and live my life as i always have. there is such an irrational, instilled fear about drugs in this country, its ridiculous. people who want to do drugs, will do drugs, and the drug war has shown us no matter how harsh the penalties are, there will continue to be distribution, sales, and use. so why not elimate the violent part of the equation, and focus on helping those who abuse? you know....actually _help_ people, not put them in jail?? tobacco kills 25x as many people as all hard drugs combined in America. Alcohol kills 5x as many people as all hard drugs combined (coke, meth, heroin, acid, ect). so who is selling the poison, your gas station, or some guy down your street, selling pot? with alcohol and tobacco we have a combined death toll of 500,000 ppl each year in America vs. 0 deaths from pot. hmm, what sounds like its worse for you? hmm...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Make it legal and your gonna be sh*t deep also, Beings everyone would be getting high! Now you got a state with not only DWIs but now you got marijuana affecting driving! Yea it is crazy how people can get a hold of guns! I own 1 gun (well i guess its in my dads name but i paid for it) Model 7600 remington .270 my absolute favorite deer rifle. I hunt in ND and we do run drives for deer and sometimes its hard to hit them while there running so I need to crack a few off quick! I also had purcahsed a 9mm handgun, I decided to sell it because it just wasnt for me. It was a ruger p95. Fun gun but not worth the money, jams! Sometime Id like to get a model 870 Wingmaster, for birds. Anyways I believe that with all this gone crap its bound to explode in my school someday, hopefully im gone though. Last year Janitor found boxes of ammo in the ceiling of the bathroom! Talk about sketchy... Our school used to be real clean but every year these freshman keep getting worse and worse. Smoking drinking and all!


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

<------ ADVOCATE!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Make it legal and your gonna be sh*t deep also, Beings everyone would be getting high! Now you got a state with not only DWIs but now you got marijuana affecting driving! Yea it is crazy how people can get a hold of guns! I own 1 gun (well i guess its in my dads name but i paid for it) Model 7600 remington .270 my absolute favorite deer rifle. I hunt in ND and we do run drives for deer and sometimes its hard to hit them while there running so I need to crack a few off quick! I also had purcahsed a 9mm handgun, I decided to sell it because it just wasnt for me. It was a ruger p95. Fun gun but not worth the money, jams! Sometime Id like to get a model 870 Wingmaster, for birds. Anyways I believe that with all this gone crap its bound to explode in my school someday, hopefully im gone though. Last year Janitor found boxes of ammo in the ceiling of the bathroom! Talk about sketchy... Our school used to be real clean but every year these freshman keep getting worse and worse. Smoking drinking and all!


wtf are you talking about....?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

it was a convo with someone else?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Make it legal and your gonna be sh*t deep also, Beings everyone would be getting high! Now you got a state with not only DWIs but now you got marijuana affecting driving! Yea it is crazy how people can get a hold of guns! I own 1 gun (well i guess its in my dads name but i paid for it) Model 7600 remington .270 my absolute favorite deer rifle. I hunt in ND and we do run drives for deer and sometimes its hard to hit them while there running so I need to crack a few off quick! I also had purcahsed a 9mm handgun, I decided to sell it because it just wasnt for me. It was a ruger p95. Fun gun but not worth the money, jams! Sometime Id like to get a model 870 Wingmaster, for birds. Anyways I believe that with all this gone crap its bound to explode in my school someday, hopefully im gone though. Last year Janitor found boxes of ammo in the ceiling of the bathroom! Talk about sketchy... Our school used to be real clean but every year these freshman keep getting worse and worse. Smoking drinking and all!


I must be high..... Cus I don't understand WTF u are talking about. Or ur high....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> this a free country- as long as an individual is not harming someone, driving impaired, neglecting a child, or disturbing the peace they should be able to do as they please. its not my business if my neighbor has 5 drinks every night after work, nor more is it my business if he smokes 2 joints every night.
> 
> the drug war doesn't work, and it empowers multi-billion crime syndicates like the mexican drug cartels/los zetas. i'd rather have a spike in drug use in this country, work on education and prevention, over having narco-terrorist at our backdoor. if pot or any other drugs are legalized, they are put into the free market; legal corporations will take over its production/distribution/sales. bye bye drug cartels; they won't have drugs to profit on anymore so they'll resort to kidnapping and ransoms, which will exterminate those kind of people faster anyway, but means of public outrage. you don't see anyone being killed over cases of booze anymore as they were during alcohol prohibition, & thats bc alcohol prohibition is over, because it failed just like the current drug prohibition. when highly profitable products enter the black market, a presumed externality will be an association of violence related with those products. so why not legalize these products and take the financial power away from the drug cartels? can anyone honestly say if drugs were legalized tomorrow they'd throw in the towel, quit working and do drugs all day? nonsense. i would continue to wake up every morning go to work, and live my life as i always have. there is such an irrational, instilled fear about drugs in this country, its ridiculous. people who want to do drugs, will do drugs, and the drug war has shown us no matter how harsh the penalties are, there will continue to be distribution, sales, and use. so why not elimate the violent part of the equation, and focus on helping those who abuse? you know....actually _help_ people, not put them in jail?? tobacco kills 25x as many people as all hard drugs combined in America. Alcohol kills 5x as many people as all hard drugs combined (coke, meth, heroin, acid, ect). so who is selling the poison, your gas station, or some guy down your street, selling pot? with alcohol and tobacco we have a combined death toll of 500,000 ppl each year in America vs. 0 deaths from pot. hmm, what sounds like its worse for you? hmm...


Press 5 if you didn't even bother to read this.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> this a free <SNIPEROO> hmm, what sounds like its worse for you? hmm...


Press 5 if you didn't even bother to read this.
[/quote]

5


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> this a free <SNIPEROO> hmm, what sounds like its worse for you? hmm...


Press 5 if you're a flamer.
[/quote]

5
[/quote]

hmmm


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

there are two people on this forum that i generally would never call gay for fear of a severe beatdown, or being shot to death...

AK, and bawb2u. i've met bawb in person...he reminded me of someone who could crush a skull...just sayin...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

5


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr. Lahey said:


> 5


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

5


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

5


----------

